# schwinn tanks



## spoker (Jan 30, 2019)

plastic cantilever tanks are here,straight bar plastic tanks will also be made


----------



## buickmike (Jan 30, 2019)

Prewar?


----------



## spoker (Jan 31, 2019)

prolly post war


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 31, 2019)

spoker said:


> plastic cantilever tanks are here,straight bar plastic tanks will also be made




Where ?


----------



## spoker (Jan 31, 2019)

i dont have permission to say,but ill post when they are available,i like the inexspensive remade tanks as im over doing restorations,now i can use my imagination and build a bike that ive thought up,the restorations became paint by number exersises and that market is at best returning 30 cents on the dollar not counting labor,$2grand for chrome?nope


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 1, 2019)

There seem to be a fair amount of cantilever tanks to find.  I would definitely be interested in a straight bar model that won't break my wallet.


----------



## Bikes&buses (Apr 7, 2019)

Spoker, Will you update this thread with information as it/the tanks become available?


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 7, 2019)

I would be very interested in some plastic prewar tanks, it’d be cool to use them for tool boxes, water bottle holders, etc on my stripped down riders


----------



## Bikes&buses (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi Spoker, Just checking in to see if you have any updates on these plastic tanks?


----------

